# February Photo Contest



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

The theme for this month's contest is "Be My Valentine" So use your imagination, you have until February 23 to submit your photos.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Puppy Love-
Ike's first kiss with his girlfriend Daisy.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Toby saw this candy floral arrangement while window shopping and asked DH to pick it up as a joint early Valentines Gift (and no, Toby doesn't get to share but he gets lots of kisses from us for his sweet gesture).


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

I see you're a dark chocolate girl too. 




Dallas Gold said:


> Toby saw this candy floral arrangement while window shopping and asked DH to pick it up as a joint early Valentines Gift (and no, Toby doesn't get to share but he gets lots of kisses from us for his sweet gesture).


----------



## West (Jul 9, 2010)

Be my Valentine and I promise we'll share everything... including sticks!


----------



## MidasMom (Jun 2, 2010)

*"Happy Valentine's Day, Mom"*

My ever so sweet hubby got me a little Valentine's Day bouquet this morning and had my Midas carry a flower over to me. Just too cute.


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

this was love at first sight.


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

Diesel- "I vow to love and protect the puppy for as long as we both shall live."

Willow- " I vow to drive him crazy every chance I get!."


----------



## wenryder (Oct 21, 2010)

Dug... I got you this red flower...

Will you be my valentine?









(see the series of this shoot on Obie's facebook page!)


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

True Love means being willing to compromise, work together, and share.... 

_They both wanted to be Cher_. :


----------



## GoldenSummer (Mar 26, 2010)

omg I totally love these pictures so far...talk about megga cute. I will have to see if I can find one of Tys to submit for this month and *fingers crosses* it will load on here for a change lol


----------



## Kailani's Pack (Nov 21, 2010)

I'm ineligible to win, but I love this picture - it was the day we picked Kai up from her breeder - and here her mom is giving her a kiss goodbye!


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Another Golden/Collie duo. =)



Megora said:


> True Love means being willing to compromise, work together, and share....
> 
> _They both wanted to be Cher_. :


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Unwanted Love:


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

This one is my entry...

Molson is trying to woo Melissa/mm03gn's Bailey:










And this was just for cuteness... Molson's little friend is sharing his afternoon snack with him, just like a valentine would!


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

Kisses! (Let's just ignore the fact that they're brothers...) Best part? This is just a couple days before Valentine's last year. =)


----------



## Noah & Zoe's Mom (Jan 31, 2011)

A photo of Noah giving Zoe a kiss, taken 2/5/11. He loves her so much! :--heart:

1st one is the original, 2nd one is the edited version just for fun.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Kailani's Pack said:


> I'm ineligible to win, but I love this picture - it was the day we picked Kai up from her breeder - and here her mom is giving her a kiss goodbye!


Actually, I think you can still enter, the rules were updated to say the new year starts over so everyone can enter again.


----------



## Mileysmom (Feb 11, 2009)

I let my cousin Molly win most of the time because I love her.....


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

Here's my snooze buddies. I think they love each other. :


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

View attachment 92854
Be mine, Mom..... Please??????? I wuv u!!!!!


----------



## SimTek (Dec 21, 2007)

Best buds...


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

I love you all!


----------



## Gwen (Aug 9, 2007)

My two beautiful "Valentines" - Jade & Thai!


----------



## TomCat'sGirl (Aug 27, 2010)

Heidi36oh said:


> I love you all!


 
LOL too funny made me laugh out loud!


----------



## TomCat'sGirl (Aug 27, 2010)

Come over here and let me give you a big wet kiss


----------



## TomCat'sGirl (Aug 27, 2010)

hmm my photo uploaded fuzzy weird


----------



## KaMu (May 17, 2010)

"Be Mine, Forever"​


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

Happy Valentine's Day!


----------



## Butters (Nov 7, 2010)

The Banana says
"I'm Bananas 4 u!"


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

Look for the voting thread by Sunday night.


----------

